# where is everyone?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a lonely place this is on a Saturday morning at 1:17am :roll:


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm here (on youtube)

jontymo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Even more so at 03:40


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The same at 4.56am


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am still here 05:35


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still here just waiting for my mate to come in so I can hand over and go home


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Im Hereeeeeeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm still alive


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Still here - - - I think :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Up and out of bed


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

just thinking about going to bed


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> What a lonely place this is on a Saturday morning at 1:17am :roll:


At 1:17am i was at work.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'm still here checking the for sale section and other random posts


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm here trying to find a unique avitar :mrgreen:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here again 8) 
Went to bed at 2am last night, got up at 6:30am again and a full day's work. Think I'm ready for a looonnngggggg kip soon :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What a lonely place this is on a Saturday morning at 1:17am :roll:
> ...


So was I and I am there right now :wink:  
As I will be xmas eve night xmas day night and new years eve night [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Life's not fair, hey?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Still you can get that TTS you've always wanted wih all the ovetime :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am here again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Me too :roll:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I'm here :roll:

Finishing at the office and ready to leave for home.

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am here all night again who's keeping me company :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry, won't be me. I'm off to bed now [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry, won't be me. I'm off to bed now [smiley=zzz.gif]


Thanks for nothing Dani [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

And me ! Isnt night shift great.:roll:

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And another one!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm here.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one left :?: see you all tonight


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I can see you were busy last night


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats me finished till the new year.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

malstt said:


> Thats me finished till the new year.


Me to till 9th Jan.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice, the 3rd for me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Nice, the 3rd for me.


Mal I have gone right off you EX mate :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, the 3rd for me.
> ...


 :lol: Sorry Andy, not my fault.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Are you late tonight Andy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Are you late tonight Andy?


Nights tonight 23rd xmas eve xmas day and 28th 29th 30th and new years eve there are 3 of us running a shift patten that 6 of us use to run at the moment I am doing 2x12hr days and 4x12hr nights 2days off and back for more of the same but for the next 2 cycles I am doing 2 days 6 nights [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant wait untill we get the new guys trained and back on 2 days 2 nights 8 off


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

At least you'll have some decent time off after all your shifts, Andy 8)

I'll be working on and off each day every day bar xmas eve, xmas day, new year's eve and new year's day :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

All on my own again [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It will soon be home time


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> All on my own again [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


I'm at work again tonight building cars, what is your job?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He makes drugs


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> He makes drugs


no wonder, he always as a smile for everybody


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> He makes drugs


Me too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > He makes drugs
> ...


Dont think you would be smiling if you took some of our drugs they only in the test stages


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Offshore till the 29th weather permitting.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Who can guess where I am now


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

At work ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're in a pie factory munching your way through a pile of pies :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Having a cuppa


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You are all right except Dani I might be munching a pie but not at the pie factory


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What's the prize then Andy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> What's the prize then Andy?


You all get to come on here and keep me company on xmas night


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Having a cuppa and cleaning your car.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm here for now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Me too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Guess who


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy Christmas all :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Merry Christmass off home to drag the kids up in about 9o mins


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a good day Andy,are you working tonight?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Have a good day Andy,are you working tonight?


Sad to say I am mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] off the 26/27 so I will party then


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good day Andy,are you working tonight?
> ...


You had better make up for today then Andy, I am sure you will


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


You bet I will  [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

At home with the family around the fireplace preparing New Year's dinner. 
These are a sad Christmas because my father died a few months ago for a cancer, so we are with my mum.

Cheers


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Jorge, some of us are still here, and a few are even still sober, just remember the good times.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am here at work again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Jorge, some of us are still here, and a few are even still sober, just remember the good times.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]



> I am here at work again


I will be here


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am here at work again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You love it really


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j8keith said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I am here at work again [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


SSSShhhhhhhhhh or they wont pay me


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


You get paid as well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> At home with the family around the fireplace preparing New Year's dinner.
> These are a sad Christmas because my father died a few months ago for a cancer, so we are with my mum.
> 
> Cheers


I hope despite your late dad missing from the family gathering you had a good Christmas and New Year remembering the good times you shared


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> I hope despite your late dad missing from the family gathering you had a good Christmas and New Year remembering the good times you shared


Thank you Dani 

Cheers


----------

